# Latte Art Practice



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

The title is a bit misleading, just to get past the mods. It should really read "[email protected] B#gger B#gger [email protected] Sh*t S&d!!!!"

Still tinkering in the dark with the old steamed milk, but it's almost as much a moving target as getting a decent espresso shot. I have gone from erring too much on the side of caution with good texture but not much foam, then a bit too much foam. Just now I hit the sweet spot on the grinder to get a perfectly timed 16g in, 25g out in 25 seconds. Woo hoo! Then to steam the milk. Good stretch but ooh, is that a bit too hot? Smells a touch cooked. B#llocks, just pour it. Pour slow to let the liquid milk flow first... avalanche!!! Great white foamy blob! Tasted the part (maybe milk scorched a whimsy?) Still passed the pay for it test.

On the plus side I am getting closer. Really, I am. Better at judging where to fill the jug for a single latte or two hot chocs for the girls. Just need to find the right resting time to allow enough liquid milk to settle without losing the textured milk thing happening ie not ending up with a foam island afloat on a sea of milk. Hard to express but you know what I mean.

I have also started using different cups which makes a hell of a difference. Will keep the camera standing by in case by fluke I make something half respectable.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I always use a thermometer when steaming, some members decry this procedure but hey it works for me, re the actual milk, the whole lot should be micro foam, not foam on the surface amd hot milk underneath.

A big blob on the top suggests that either the foamy stuff hasn't been mixed with the milk or more possibly IMHO you are putting too much air into the equation.

The latte art will come on any cup IF the milk/foam is the right consistency and that should be your focus.

Ian


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> IMHO you are putting too much air into the equation.
> 
> The latte art will come on any cup IF the milk/foam is the right consistency and that should be your focus.
> 
> Ian


Don't disagree at all. It's finding the balance that I'm still working towards. In fairness the last pour was pretty much all micro foam.

As regards over heating, I go by the hot to touch method. However with a small volume of milk it does not take much at all to overshoot a degree or two in the time it takes to shut off the steam.

Hey ho. More practice then.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have a look at temptags - Glenn sells them on here. They take the guesswork out of temperature of the milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> Have a look at temptags - Glenn sells them on here. They take the guesswork out of temperature of the milk.


Glenn stopped selling them I think now ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Glenn stopped selling them I think now ....


Machina in Edinburgh are selling them.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. In fairness I quite like to feel the temperature by hand, especially as I don't bring the temperature up as high for the girls' babycinos.

Like everything here, there's a lot of judgement to be gained through experience. I'm sure a lot of the senior guys can eyeball an 18g dose, or time 25 seconds without a watch or counting in their heads.

I managed a near decent pour this afternoon, but like so much of this lark the trick is getting the consistency to pull the perfect shot or pour the perfect Rosetta time after time after time.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

AliC said:


> Will keep the camera standing by in case by fluke I make something half respectable.


Felt so chuffed with a near decent tulip this afternoon I drank it straight away...... Oops:angel:


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

With enough practice you will get the temp bang on by feel. I haven't used a thermometer since.... 2009 and last time I had a barista job trial I got the milk exactly on 63 C judging by touch - the supervisor checked with thermometer after I finished steaming.

A tip from a video I watched on Youtube was to insert the tip slightly under the surface of the milk at an angle, turn the steam wand on full and let it fold in air and stretch, once it stops making the screeching noise just drop it slightly and let it texture until it's to the correct temperature.

Just keep practicing


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I got the milk exactly on 63 C judging by touch - the supervisor checked with thermometer after I finished steaming.


That's kind of what I'm aiming for, but out of interest, what is the temperature or temperature range I should bring my milk up to? I have a digital thermometer that I can use to check with, but knowing what I should be trying to achieve will help prevent bad habits starting in the first place.

Oh, and by the way. Here is a picture I took of a bleary-eyed 6.30am latte for the Missus (didn't notice I had picked up the semi-skimmed until it was too late)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

AliC said:


> That's kind of what I'm aiming for, but out of interest, what is the temperature or temperature range I should bring my milk up to?


60-70c. Use your digital temp to bring milk up to that temp in your foaming jug and then touch the underside to get a feel of the temp. You should be able to touch if for a second or so - you'll soon be able to gauge the right temp without a thermometer using this technique.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also it not a bad idea ago the start of leaning to steam to take a little taste of the milk after it steamed and before you put into espresso . Should be sweet , not scalding . Also will give you an idea of what the different brands of milk taste like and are adding to your cup .


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> 60-70c. You should be able to touch if for a second or so


Good spot. That will be where I have been close, but still wrong. I have gone for holding/touching the bottom of the jug until it's too hot to hold, then shutting the steam off. That's different from it being bearable for a second.

Time to dig out the thermometer then and start learning properly, rather than guess in vaguely the right direction and cross my fingers.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Also it not a bad idea ago the start of leaning to steam to take a little taste of the milk after it steamed and before you put into espresso


That's actually a very good idea.

Probably unlikely to get a stand alone milk in for coffees. Our nearest shop is Waitrose and we just get their standard 4% full fat homogenised, unless there's anything organic on offer/reduced. Seems ok but I appreciate that there wlil be differences across brands/dairy catchment areas etc.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Temp is a personal thing. I personally like 55-60c and drinking immediately. I learned this from ''oh I like that lets stick my temp probe in'' I can nail this temp range time after time just from feeling the bottom of the jug.

Most shops will steam a bit hotter , say 60-65c (unless you ask them not to) which looses a bit of sweetness and the beveraged can be enjoyed for longer before going cold.

70 or above is too far IMO , into the early stages of 'porridge smell' and foam colapse


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> 70 or above is too far IMO , into the early stages of 'porridge smell'


Yup, that's what I got a whiff of the other day.

I'll aim for the 60-65 degree region, especially for TGLW, as she has a habit of taking a sip then going off to do something else for five minutes only to come back to a coffee that has gone cold.....

Thanks everyone


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

By the way, if you're using a temp probe, make sure to stop steaming at around 50ish C.

Either the milk is still getting hotter after steaming or the temp probe is still catching up to the actual temperature. Pulling out at 50 the probe will read 60-65C once it stops.

And good luck.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> By the way, if you're using a temp probe, make sure to stop steaming at around 50ish C.
> 
> Either the milk is still getting hotter after steaming or the temp probe is still catching up to the actual temperature. Pulling out at 50 the probe will read 60-65C once it stops.
> 
> And good luck.


Epic! You have probably saved me half an hour of frustration and sweary words....

Will begin with the old water and single drop of Fairy liquid caper, just until I get the "feel" of 60°C


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Taylor. After a spot of practice I made and poured two lattes. Tested temperature once I had finished steaming : 63 degrees and 64 degrees respectively.

I took this quick pic before slurping. It might not be free pour, but it's pretty in its own way:


----------

